# Before & After photos with prices



## COREtreeservice (Jun 26, 2015)

For anybody interested in what prices are like in Phoenix I posted a bunch of recent before and after photos of various jobs with descriptions and prices.

Here is an example. Overgrown Mesquite Tree

If you hit the back button at the bottom you can see the rest of the pictures/prices. I'm curious if different parts of the country are higher or lower than we are. We have a huge problem with guys working uninsured and doing cheap work and that drives down prices for everybody. I wonder if you guys in the north half of the country can charge more.


----------



## Tree94 (Jun 28, 2015)

That was pretty cool.
Thanks for sharing. 
I'd say your prices are very reasonable considering your licensed and insured.
Cool website


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jun 28, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> That was pretty cool.
> Thanks for sharing. I'd say your prices are very reasonable considering your licensed and insured.
> Cool website


Thanks Tree94. Long ago I used to be a web developer so I built it.

My regular insurance isn't too much but Workers Comp is 30 cents on the dollar. Oh man! And I've never had a claim.


----------



## Tree94 (Jun 29, 2015)

COREtreeservice said:


> Thanks Tree94. Long ago I used to be a web developer so I built it.
> 
> My regular insurance isn't too much but Workers Comp is 30 cents on the dollar. Oh man! And I've never had a claim.


'

Do you think it helps your business by putting the prices?
I've never thought about doing that


----------



## Tree94 (Jun 29, 2015)

COREtreeservice said:


> Oh man! And I've never had a claim.



*knocks on wood*


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jun 29, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> '
> 
> Do you think it helps your business by putting the prices?
> I've never thought about doing that



To be honest I think it does. It gives regular customers some information that they want before they call and keeps away the riff raff that want to pay $50 to trim a 5,000 pound Mesquite tree. hehe


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jun 29, 2015)

For anybody interested I have 2 other sites with before and after pictures and prices.

www.treetrimmingservice.com
www.commercialtreeservice.com

I'm building another site, www.phoenixtreeremoval.net. I'm going to use before and after photos with prices like the other sites but it probably won't be done until this weekend. We have a bunch of trees to work on this week and it's HOT! 110 +/- in Phoenix. Yikes!


----------



## Tree94 (Jun 30, 2015)

COREtreeservice said:


> To be honest I think it does. It gives regular customers some information that they want before they call and keeps away the riff raff that want to pay $50 to trim a 5,000 pound Mesquite tree. hehe


thats a good point.
good thinking


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 14, 2015)

So do you do like 10 jobs a day? To me those prices seem low, idk 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 14, 2015)

no tree to big said:


> So do you do like 10 jobs a day? To me those prices seem low, idk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I can only wish! Labor costs are so low in Phoenix that prices have gone through the floor.

This is the palm we did yesterday. Palm Tree Job

Thinking back I believe it's the most expensive Palm we've done this season.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 14, 2015)

BTW according to Angie's List the average price for stump grinding nationwide is $309.

In Phoenix it's probably close to $150. A team of 3 guys will dig with picks and shovels all day and pull a stump out for $100. And they're happy to do it.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 14, 2015)

Crazy, we bid at 100 a man hr 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 14, 2015)

no tree to big said:


> Crazy, we bid at 100 a man hr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



We try to get $65 an hour.


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 16, 2015)

COREtreeservice said:


> I can only wish! Labor costs are so low in Phoenix that prices have gone through the floor.
> 
> This is the palm we did yesterday. Palm Tree Job
> 
> Thinking back I believe it's the most expensive Palm we've done this season.


 
Your prices are extremely fair. Low, in fact, even for Oklahoma. The website I looked at was very nice, I can see how it would benefit your business.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 18, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Your prices are extremely fair. Low, in fact, even for Oklahoma. The website I looked at was very nice, I can see how it would benefit your business.


I hope over time I'm able to raise my prices to ensure a profit.

We did this just just 2 days ago for $200. I'm curious what you would charge for that in Oklahoma. Or for that matter any other part of the country.

Mesquite trim and thin job


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 18, 2015)

How long did it take? How many guys? We would be at probably 450 minimum maybe 400 if it was fairly close and we wouldn't make a special trip to do it. We don't make our money doing small jobs like that we have plenty of clients that spend a lot of money to keep all there trees looking snazzy. In suburbia it's a compatition between neighbors.... 
However we actually have trees in out neck of the woods you have desert so I'm sure the rock delivery guy makes the real coin lol

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 18, 2015)

COREtreeservice said:


> I hope over time I'm able to raise my prices to ensure a profit.
> 
> We did this just just 2 days ago for $200. I'm curious what you would charge for that in Oklahoma. Or for that matter any other part of the country.
> 
> Mesquite trim and thin job



I don't do tree work, so not sure I can give you prices on some of your jobs. I have some friends that do. I get a lot of firewood from them. I do not go with them on their small jobs like you are advertising so don't know what they charge. I can tell you this. My neighbor had a dead pine in his yard (20" or so). A tree service wanted $300 to drop it and leave it; no bucking, no haul off, no clean up. I dropped it for him for free and bucked it up in about 45 minutes. I roped it to be safe or it would have been about 30 minutes.

I think your price of $200 is fair. If you quoted me $200 I would say "do it" in a heart beat. I am guessing a big company would charge at least twice that here. You might find a lone operator, without much overhead, to do it for less. 

My best guess it that a reputable tree company here would charge twice what you are charging based on my experience.

My friends who do tree work have only saws and ropes (for climbing). No truck, no chipper, no trailer, no lift. They rent lifts and trailers as needed. They beat the tree company prices here, but don't think they could compete with yours.

With your permission, I would like to share your website with them. I think it would be a fantastic benefit for them if they could put one together like yours.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 18, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> I don't do tree work, so not sure I can give you prices on some of your jobs. I have some friends that do. I get a lot of firewood from them. I do not go with them on their small jobs like you are advertising so don't know what they charge. I can tell you this. My neighbor had a dead pine in his yard (20" or so). A tree service wanted $300 to drop it and leave it; no bucking, no haul off, no clean up. I dropped it for him for free and bucked it up in about 45 minutes. I roped it to be safe or it would have been about 30 minutes.
> 
> I think your price of $200 is fair. If you quoted me $200 I would say "do it" in a heart beat. I am guessing a big company would charge at least twice that here. You might find a lone operator, without much overhead, to do it for less.
> 
> ...




Hi Hinerman,

$300 bucks to chop down a dead pine and leave the mess sounds outrageous! But I hear that kind of stuff all the time. I went on a bid today and the customer told me that one of my competitors asked $1,500 to chip a dead Mesquite tree that had already fallen over. My jaw dropped. Basically they were trying to steal from a lady who didn't know better.

If my seemingly endless pain and suffering can help someone else by all means forward them to my pics!  I'm always curious if people think I'm low or high. Mostly I seem to be on the low end compared to the big companies.

If your friends don't have a chipper yet some of their days are challenging. Oh man, that's the one piece of equipment I couldn't live without. That and the dump bed on the truck. If I had to start over again from scratch those are the first two things I'd buy. I'll take those even before a bucket truck (which I still can't afford).


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 18, 2015)

no tree to big said:


> How long did it take? How many guys? We would be at probably 450 minimum maybe 400 if it was fairly close and we wouldn't make a special trip to do it. We don't make our money doing small jobs like that we have plenty of clients that spend a lot of money to keep all there trees looking snazzy. In suburbia it's a compatition between neighbors....
> However we actually have trees in out neck of the woods you have desert so I'm sure the rock delivery guy makes the real coin lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



That was a 2 man job and took an hour and a half. Even by our standards we were probably just a tad on the low side for price.

Yeah the native trees in Arizona are more like bushes compared to the trees around the country. 99% top out at maybe 35 feet or less. Some of our non-native trees like Eucalyptus can get a lot bigger though.


----------



## Tree94 (Jul 19, 2015)

I did this Pine removal yesterday for 400$ -





Did this palm for only 45$ - (I underbid the hell out of it! Thats what happens when you bid over the phone!)




Did this palm for 290$ - (Bid so high because I went up SRT to stay outside the canopy)



(really wish I would of cut that frond on the right side. Couldn't tell it was sticking out so far when I was up there thoough)


Trimmed all these palms for 20$ a tree. did the work for a landscape company, all I had to do was climb and cut, they picked everything up. i make good money doing these kind of gigs.


----------



## Tree94 (Jul 19, 2015)

Trimmed this mesquite for 150$ -



Im in tucson and I'd say our prices are very similar. 
Being this close to the border, theres a LOT of Mexican competition, so its hard to get top dollar.

I hate when I hear a customer say they are going to get other quote cause I know almost every time I wont get the job.
God forbid they call Raul or Alfonso off craigslist, he'll always be cheaper


----------



## Tree94 (Jul 19, 2015)

And unfortunately I don't have a chipper, I do all my work with this 14' stake bed.
Im trying to save up for a chipper and dump but thats a lot of coin I just don't have right now
gotta work with what you got, but I can fit quite a bit in this thing


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 19, 2015)

Get a hoist for the stake truck...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 20, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> I did this Pine removal yesterday for 400$ -
> View attachment 436752
> View attachment 436753
> View attachment 436754
> ...



*Super interesting!*

If you don't mind my asking what city are you in?


----------



## Tree94 (Jul 20, 2015)

no tree to big said:


> Get a hoist for the stake truck...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



for picking up logs? not a bad idea...



COREtreeservice said:


> *Super interesting!*
> 
> If you don't mind my asking what city are you in?



Tucson, about 2 hrs south of you


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 20, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> for picking up logs? not a bad idea...
> 
> 
> 
> Tucson, about 2 hrs south of you


I was thinking for making it a dump. Around here you can find the dump hoist for relatively cheap then ya undo your flat bed mounts put hoist on remount bed and figured out how you want to power it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 21, 2015)

Ridiculous, stupid underbid. 

We cleaned up this tree the other day for $350. It should have been $600. I have no idea what I was thinking when I bid this one. Waaaaay off.

Crumpled Destroyed Mesquite Mess In Goodyear


----------



## Tree94 (Jul 22, 2015)

COREtreeservice said:


> Ridiculous, stupid underbid.
> 
> We cleaned up this tree the other day for $350. It should have been $600. I have no idea what I was thinking when I bid this one. Waaaaay off.
> 
> Crumpled Destroyed Mesquite Mess In Goodyear



yea that tree looks pretty large, how long did it take?


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 22, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> yea that tree looks pretty large, how long did it take?



4 hours of hard, fast work. If that tree was in the back yard it would have been a $800 to $1000 job. Luckily we just sawed and chipped.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 25, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> Trimmed this mesquite for 150$ -
> View attachment 436764
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I have the same problem here. Last week I bid $150 on a tree and I got the deal. The lady told me that other people had bid $50 on the same tree. She went with me because she felt I'd do a better job. The problem is most people don't care about quality. They'll take the $50 bid.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 20, 2015)

A wooden planter saved a porch from a 3,500 pound Eucalyptus tree. Super lucky people. We did this job today.

Collapsed, 3,500 Pound Eucalyptus


----------

